# Matrix: Resurrections



## Veho (Sep 7, 2021)

The Matrix was a somewhat popular 1999 sci-fi action movie. It introduced some hitherto obscure concepts to the general populace, such as "simulation universe", "virtual reality" and "computers". It also took the credit for inventing bullet time. It was relatively well received, but no sequels were ever made. 

_No. Sequels. Were. Made._  

Until now. 

Here's a teaser for the trailer for the trailer for the Matrix: Resurrections: 


​ 


Hype? Doubt? Thoughts? Red pill? Blue pill? Tic Tac? 


Full trailer up: 

​


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 8, 2021)

Veho said:


> but no sequels were ever made.
> 
> _No. Sequels. Were. Made._
> 
> ...


Not even the animatrix?


Anyway looks like a TV show with a decent budget more than CGI/filmmaking tour de force from that for me.
Could still be good though, will want to see the full trailer though as that did very little for me as far as hype - no intriguing ideas, no real concern for what happened next, no return of villain/new big bad. Could almost say soft reboot.


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Not even the animatrix?


That's a prequel


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 8, 2021)

I'm old enough to remember the Matrix premiere way back in 1999... but not enough to take the Blue Pill yet.
ಡ ͜ ʖ ಡ

I know you guys get excited just thinking about taking the blue pill once again.
ಡ ͜ ʖ ಡ


----------



## Yokimari (Sep 8, 2021)

> Hype? Doubt? Thoughts? Red pill? Blue pill? Tic Tac?



EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! I might be excited.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 8, 2021)

This doesn't show us anything.. and where is agent Smith?


----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 8, 2021)

I liked the original movie and Animatrix, but the sequels that don't exist are unbearable. It's difficult to believe this won't be horrible, but I guess it's possible.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 8, 2021)

Glyptofane said:


> It's difficult to believe this won't be horrible, but I guess it's possible.


So in the years since barring some games (and there is a reason nobody talks much about those. Though I will brand myself a heretic by saying I actually liked enter the matrix, and if we are talking sequel/interquel to the matrix then there is something there).

Cloud Atlas.
Once people got over "OMG actors wear makeup to look like different people" we got a mediocre.

Speed Racer... if anybody went more than "oh that" or "I liked the cartoon back when" then I accuse them of lying. 

Sense8
Only saw the first series. I have seen better shared consciousness (spoiler by the way) stories, including throwaway episodes of Star Trek Voyager, but had some interesting ideas, some nice locations, reasonably consistent internal logic, even if I can't remember the names I can remember the characters and this is some 6 years later...

Apparently helped write the screenplay for V for Vendetta. I never read the graphic novel but I don't have a hard time believing that was 10x better than the film, which largely fell down on the writing (action was fine, acting was fine, sets were good...).

Jupiter Ascending
Oh dear. Spawned its own cottage industry of video essays covering why it is so bad.



Also the last film that was directed (Sense8 came after though). It is not the sort of stinker you want to have after this many years and work under the belt.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 8, 2021)

I.... 
Hmm..


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 9, 2021)

Trailer!



I will waiting!


----------



## ut2k4master (Sep 9, 2021)

the trailer feels so weird and low budget. i dont get matrix feelings at all


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 9, 2021)

ut2k4master said:


> the trailer feels so weird and low budget. i dont get matrix feelings at all


Holy shit! Carrie Ann has preserved herself real good. 
Either that or she's being deep faked.
Also can't help but feel bothered that Laurence Fishburn isn't there. Maybe producers didn't reached the price? 
I second the lack of agent Smith 

Inb4 Fast's "Movie Trailer, so song"


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Speed Racer... if anybody went more than "oh that" or "I liked the cartoon back when" then I accuse them of lying.


I enjoyed the movie. I saw it in the theater on a whim, saw the poster and said "why not"; I had no expectations and was really pleasantly surprised. It's visually spectacular, looks great on the big screen, I really liked the hyperstylized action, and I also appreciate that it was completely genuine, no matter how completely ridiculous the setting and plot were, the movie was not campy or self-aware (or self-parodying). For some reason it worked for me. 



FAST6191 said:


> Jupiter Ascending
> Oh dear. Spawned its own cottage industry of video essays covering why it is so bad.


Video essays claiming stuff is bad are a dime a dozen, you can find them for any given movie. And they are for the most part so lazy and low-effort, there's a cottage industry of "everything wrong with '_Everything wrong with_' " videos. So yeah   

Anyway, you just have to read the intro to know exactly what you're in for with Jupiter Ascending: the main character is a former special forces soldier, genetically enhanced with _wolf DNA_, and he used to have _wings_ but they were _cut off_ so now he's a brooding _literally fallen angel_ ninja with a murky past [*rollerblades behind you* "_Heh nothing personell kid_" ORIGINAL CHARACTER DONUT STEEL]. This sets the tone and mind frame for the entire movie _perfectly_. It's an (again, visually impressive at the time) romp through every 80s anime cliche, written by a huge giant weeb, with beautiful scenery that gets magnificently chewed on by the actors, and then blown up. 



Anyway, back to the Matrix; full trailer up: 

​


----------



## Reploid (Sep 9, 2021)

Looks like blunt seflrepeat. Makes sense since matrix 1 was the only decent movie bros/siss made


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 9, 2021)

Saw the full trailer.


Veho said:


> Hype? Doubt? Thoughts? Red pill? Blue pill? Tic Tac?


Black pill.

But I will probably still watch it.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 9, 2021)

Op serious or just a really poor attempt at satire?


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Op serious or just a really poor attempt at satire?


I am deadly serious, a new Matrix film really is coming out. Set to release on December 22nd this year. There's a trailer out and everything.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 10, 2021)

Veho said:


> I am deadly serious, a new Matrix film really is coming out. Set to release on December 22nd this year. There's a trailer out and everything.



I'm talking about the no sequels until now part.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 10, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I'm talking about the no sequels until now part.


Look at this guy. Bet he believes in Die Hard 4 and 5, Indiana Jones 4, Blues Brothers 2(000), The Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2, Wall Street 2, Highlander sequels (that were not a cartoon) and The Mask 2.


----------



## Viri (Sep 10, 2021)

Hard to be hyped, when the second and third movie were god awful imo.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 10, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Look at this guy. Bet he believes in Die Hard 4 and 5, Indiana Jones 4, Blues Brothers 2(000), The Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2, Wall Street 2, Highlander sequels (that were not a cartoon) and The Mask 2.



Look at this guy. Trying to convince himself things don't actually exist. You one of those "Facts are not facts" or "You need to stop fact checking and just listen to me" people?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2021)

Can't wait to enjoy my favorite trans-themed movie ^-^


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I'm talking about the no sequels until now part.


That's a running joke. I thought it was ubiquitous enough that people would recognize it.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 10, 2021)

Veho said:


> That's a running joke. I thought it was ubiquitous enough that people would recognize it.



The joke is so old and played out that one can never be sure. I mean there ARE people out there that don't know who/what The Simpsons are so it's very possibly there are people who actually don't know there were two Matrix sequels. 

I personally enjoyed all three. I think the majority just hopped on a hate train for the 2nd two cuz it was the cool thing to do, and just never got off.


----------



## duwen (Sep 10, 2021)

Yeah... despite the pretty visuals, it looks shit.
Imo, The Matrix is massively overrated - don't get me wrong, I don't dislike it, but it certainly wasn't the groundbreaking masterpiece that it's often touted as.
...and it's on my list of films that don't benefit from having a sequel (let alone 3 or more) along with Jurassic Park, Battle Royale, and many other great films.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 10, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Look at this guy. Bet he believes in Die Hard 4 and 5, Indiana Jones 4, Blues Brothers 2(000), The Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2, Wall Street 2, Highlander sequels (that were not a cartoon) and The Mask 2.


This is the harshest thing I've seen you say to someone.


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 10, 2021)

ok here are my first impressions:

1st: first thing that "poked my eye" is that keanu looks like he is shooting john wick. i was confused a bit at the start. but didnt like that they used basically the same character look. thats not the neo i know but whatever. it seemed to me like he couldnt bother to make the movie and to do a haircut...

2nd: the music for the trailer sounds...like it does not belong there at all. sounds goofy, ads a goofy feeling and atmosphere, doesnt get me excited or interested, it gets me cringey.

3rd: scenes arent clever, they look more nostalgic (read annoying) and meant to impress with action, not to get you interested or to tella story that you want to invest yourself in.... yeah, trinity meets neo.... wow.

4th: i felt nothing at all at the end, not even disappointment. i basically forgot everything i saw. it was all an illusion :3

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



duwen said:


> it certainly wasn't the groundbreaking masterpiece that it's often touted as.


it certanly was.


----------



## bazamuffin (Sep 10, 2021)

Looks too fluffy and Hollywood'y. Far cry from the gritty originals  Not impressed with the trailer.  Third instalment was totally tosh.  Loved Animatrix though


----------



## cearp (Sep 10, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Can't wait to enjoy my favorite trans-themed movie ^-^


I didn't read about the movie at all (want to avoid spoilers etc), so I'm not sure if you're joking.
It really has transgender themes?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2021)

cearp said:


> I didn't read about the movie at all (want to avoid spoilers etc), so I'm not sure if you're joking.
> It really has transgender themes?


The original movies were actually had quite a few themes, metaphors, and even direct references to trans/trans health. The trilogy are actually a trans metaphor according to the original co-director
https://www.bbc.com/news/newsbeat-53692435


----------



## duwen (Sep 10, 2021)

MetoMeto said:


> it certanly was.


How so? Because from my perspective, seeing it when it first came out, it just took a lot of what I'd been watching in Hong Kong cinema from the previous two decades and dropped it into a sci-fi trope that existed for half a century.
So, if by "groundbreaking" you mean reformatting for mass appeal then, yeah, I guess it was.


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 10, 2021)

duwen said:


> How so? Because from my perspective, seeing it when it first came out, it just took a lot of what I'd been watching in Hong Kong cinema from the previous two decades and dropped it into a sci-fi trope that existed for half a century.
> So, if by "groundbreaking" you mean reformatting for mass appeal then, yeah, I guess it was.


when did you saw it?


----------



## m_babble (Sep 10, 2021)

Looks promising!


----------



## duwen (Sep 10, 2021)

MetoMeto said:


> when did you saw it?


Opening weekend, original release, 22 years ago.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 10, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> This is the harshest thing I've seen you say to someone.


?
As much as I hate explaining jokes then fairly standard humour device, along with contriving something to have in name only at the end (gino, godzilla in name only, if we are continuing with films that fans of the franchise pretend don't exist. https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/InNameOnly ), is to deny its existence. You may also see it with the phrase "what matrix sequels" ( "what matrix sequels" -resurrections -"matrix 4" being a choice search string if you want that), also xkcd https://xkcd.com/566/ . "there are only 3 indiana jones" would be another, earlier on "there are only two Godfathers", "only one robocop". 
Don't think I have ever seen it as an attack on anybody or any kind of harsh.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I personally enjoyed all three. I think the majority just hopped on a hate train for the 2nd two cuz it was the cool thing to do, and just never got off.


I don't know about the majority but I found Reloaded incredibly boring, with segments that dragged on entirely too long for no reason. I hated it before it was cool   
And the funny thing is, it works better as a standalone movie than as a part of that series, because it introduces a bunch of new things and ideas - which are then completely dropped and never mentioned/explored in the third one. Basically the only things that carry over from that movie are: Agent Smith multiplying/infecting the Matrix, and the Architect reveal.


----------



## Ozito (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm gonna like this movie only because of the memories of watching the first one, I'm being milked on the nostalgia just like the people in the pod farms.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 10, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> ?
> As much as I hate explaining jokes then fairly standard humour device, along with contriving something to have in name only at the end (gino, godzilla in name only, if we are continuing with films that fans of the franchise pretend don't exist. https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/InNameOnly ), is to deny its existence. You may also see it with the phrase "what matrix sequels" ( "what matrix sequels" -resurrections -"matrix 4" being a choice search string if you want that), also xkcd https://xkcd.com/566/ . "there are only 3 indiana jones" would be another, earlier on "there are only two Godfathers", "only one robocop".
> Don't think I have ever seen it as an attack on anybody or any kind of harsh.


Well I hate to explain jokes too


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 10, 2021)

I personally don't hate the 2nd one Reloaded as much as i do for Revolutions, it has some interesting tid-bits & is on the action-y side which i don't mind, my complaint is that it's a tad short & kind of doesn't follow the themes presented in first movie, kinda falls short in comparison. And the only decent moment is in Revelations of course is, the fight between Neo & Agent Smith, That's it.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> films that fans of the franchise pretend don't exist. https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/InNameOnly ), is to deny its existence.


I hate to nitpick (not true actually, I love to nitpick), but pretending a sequel doesn't exist is called "fanon discontinuity" 
https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/FanonDiscontinuity 
"In name only" is a different trope.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 10, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> ?
> As much as I hate explaining jokes then fairly standard humour device, along with contriving something to have in name only at the end (gino, godzilla in name only, if we are continuing with films that fans of the franchise pretend don't exist. https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/InNameOnly ), is to deny its existence. You may also see it with the phrase "what matrix sequels" ( "what matrix sequels" -resurrections -"matrix 4" being a choice search string if you want that), also xkcd https://xkcd.com/566/ . "there are only 3 indiana jones" would be another, earlier on "there are only two Godfathers", "only one robocop".
> Don't think I have ever seen it as an attack on anybody or any kind of harsh.



That's all a longshot from how your other post was worded, and you know it. But back to the entire "joke", it would make sense if it were a Halloween type of thing like with the 2018 movie and how  H2-Ressurection never took place. But that's not what's going on. This new Matrix isn't being touted as a direct sequel to the first and that the other sequels never took place. The entire "joke" isn't even a good joke in most cases. It's a really poor one that doesn't even make sense in the context of most cases it's used in.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 10, 2021)

looks good to me.  I really liked the playing of "white rabbit" during the trailer, good song.


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 10, 2021)

duwen said:


> Opening weekend, original release, 22 years ago.


Why do you think it wasnt a masterpiece?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 10, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> That's all a longshot from how your other post was worded, and you know it. But back to the entire "joke", it would make sense if it were a Halloween type of thing like with the 2018 movie and how  H2-Ressurection never took place. But that's not what's going on. This new Matrix isn't being touted as a direct sequel to the first and that the other sequels never took place. The entire "joke" isn't even a good joke in most cases. It's a really poor one that doesn't even make sense in the context of most cases it's used in.


I am quite content with the original wording and consider it playful and humorous, as was the thing that triggered this little aside. If anybody is going out of their way to misconstrue things as some flavour of offensive or at least unpleasant then that falls to you.
On making sense then I would maintain it is a fairly standard response to sequels, adaptations, continuations, asides, spinoff games and whatever else that people don't like and choose to ignore. What you describe sounds more like some kind of official (by the owners the IP or its creators) canonical reworking, which is also a thing when writers paint themselves into a corner but different as theoretically they have a real say* where the fan stuff is largely just that**.

*which would probably lead us into the whole trans thing mentioned earlier as there was some debate as to whether the wachowskis were talking out of their arses when only a little while back they claimed it featured transexual themes (and from where I sit such claims were bloody thin at best). However authorial intent vs reader interpretation is probably a subject of a different thread.

**adaptations feeding back into the original work has happened, and with stuff in the public domain then that can also supplant the original for what most think of when something is mentioned. The English language tends to be about a collective agreement on the meaning of words (descriptive, as opposed to prescriptive for which you probably want to look at something like French) and by extension I guess a fan theory could become so accepted as to supplant the original, don't think I have ever seen it though and even without the threat of copyright issues ( https://grrm.livejournal.com/151914.html covers a few, though generally see fan works agreements for even the more permissive things) I don't imagine I will.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 10, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> I am quite content with the original wording and consider it playful and humorous, as was the thing that triggered this little aside. If anybody is going out of their way to misconstrue things as some flavour of offensive or at least unpleasant then that falls to you.
> On making sense then I would maintain it is a fairly standard response to sequels, adaptations, continuations, asides, spinoff games and whatever else that people don't like and choose to ignore. What you describe sounds more like some kind of official (by the owners the IP or its creators) canonical reworking, which is also a thing when writers paint themselves into a corner but different as theoretically they have a real say* where the fan stuff is largely just that**.
> 
> *which would probably lead us into the whole trans thing mentioned earlier as there was some debate as to whether the wachowskis were talking out of their arses when only a little while back they claimed it featured transexual themes (and from where I sit such claims were bloody thin at best). However authorial intent vs reader interpretation is probably a subject of a different thread.
> ...



tl;dr Shrug.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 10, 2021)

Veho said:


> I hate to nitpick (not true actually, I love to nitpick), but pretending a sequel doesn't exist is called "fanon discontinuity"
> https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/FanonDiscontinuity
> "In name only" is a different trope.


goodbbye to my next 3 hours


----------



## duwen (Sep 11, 2021)

MetoMeto said:


> Why do you think it wasnt a masterpiece?


Like I said, I don't dislike it. Taken for what it is it's an entertaining, well made, enjoyable HOLLYWOOD sci-fi film... but there are many more Hollywood sci-fi films that ARE masterpieces, that truly were groundbreaking, that make The Matrix look like a B movie by comparison. The only way it does compare to some of the greats is in how influential it was.

To anyone that hadn't read any PK Dick, Ellison, etc, or watched any Twilight Zone, Outer Limits, etc, the story may have seemed highly original, when it was just a bunch of long existing tropes repackaged for mass appeal. 
And visually it may have appeared ground breaking to anyone unfamiliar with 80's and early 90's "heroic bloodshed" Hong Kong films from the likes of Ringo Lam and John Woo, that took a near fetishistic approach to gun-play, and martial arts wirework in masterpieces like Tsui Harks "Zu"... again repackaged via some clever retooling of existing techniques. 
... but to me, at the time of it's release, it was nothing new, so it's very hard for me to even consider it a groundbreaking masterpiece when (viewed through my frame of reference) it's clearly not deserving of either tag.


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 11, 2021)

duwen said:


> Like I said, I don't dislike it. Taken for what it is it's an entertaining, well made, enjoyable HOLLYWOOD sci-fi film... but there are many more Hollywood sci-fi films that ARE masterpieces, that truly were groundbreaking, that make The Matrix look like a B movie by comparison. The only way it does compare to some of the greats is in how influential it was.
> 
> To anyone that hadn't read any PK Dick, Ellison, etc, or watched any Twilight Zone, Outer Limits, etc, the story may have seemed highly original, when it was just a bunch of long existing tropes repackaged for mass appeal.
> And visually it may have appeared ground breaking to anyone unfamiliar with 80's and early 90's "heroic bloodshed" Hong Kong films from the likes of Ringo Lam and John Woo, that took a near fetishistic approach to gun-play, and martial arts wirework in masterpieces like Tsui Harks "Zu"... again repackaged via some clever retooling of existing techniques.
> ... but to me, at the time of it's release, it was nothing new, so it's very hard for me to even consider it a groundbreaking masterpiece when (viewed through my frame of reference) it's clearly not deserving of either tag.


I see...

Yeah, it was really influential.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 11, 2021)

I dont know its good. I dont liked three Matrix at all because Neo can't use high kick in first movie which I saw and laughed. And many of them are not great in kung fu fighters like I see other movie in Japan and China which had very experts kung fu in acrobatics and flexible high kick. 

I will watch this one but I am not going to like it.


----------



## duwen (Sep 11, 2021)

I rewatched the trailer and realised it's basically "Hook" - Grown up Peter Pan (Robin Williams) has forgotten he was Peter Pan but gets drawn back to Neverland to face his destiny.


----------



## wurstpistole (Sep 11, 2021)

Veho said:


> The Matrix was a somewhat popular 1999 sci-fi action movie



Now that's an understatement


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 11, 2021)

Hugo Weaving was my favourite part of the original movies so I'm very disappointed they didn't re-schedule to fit him in. Surely he was just as big a part as Keanu himself?


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 13, 2021)

duwen said:


> Like I said, I don't dislike it. Taken for what it is it's an entertaining, well made, enjoyable HOLLYWOOD sci-fi film... but there are many more Hollywood sci-fi films that ARE masterpieces, that truly were groundbreaking, that make The Matrix look like a B movie by comparison. The only way it does compare to some of the greats is in how influential it was.
> 
> To anyone that hadn't read any PK Dick, Ellison, etc, or watched any Twilight Zone, Outer Limits, etc, the story may have seemed highly original, when it was just a bunch of long existing tropes repackaged for mass appeal.
> And visually it may have appeared ground breaking to anyone unfamiliar with 80's and early 90's "heroic bloodshed" Hong Kong films from the likes of Ringo Lam and John Woo, that took a near fetishistic approach to gun-play, and martial arts wirework in masterpieces like Tsui Harks "Zu"... again repackaged via some clever retooling of existing techniques.
> ... but to me, at the time of it's release, it was nothing new, so it's very hard for me to even consider it a groundbreaking masterpiece when (viewed through my frame of reference) it's clearly not deserving of either tag.


----------



## elk1007 (Sep 14, 2021)

godreborn said:


> looks good to me.  I really liked the playing of "white rabbit" during the trailer, good song.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Sep 20, 2021)

I mean I'll say it. I actually did not hate the other movies. Were they as great as the first one? Hell no, but did it fit with the story enough to find it watchable enough to enjoy it? Absolutely. 

Honestly speaking as someone who grew up with the movies, played the games (enjoyed the hell out of EtM and PoN) and even owns the ultimate matrix collection when it came out (which now I will have to consider obsolete thank you very much) I am not sure how to feel about this movie.

What I mean to say is if this is supposed to rewrite the history of the last two movies are we branching off into another timeline of events in the same sense that the Terminator movies tried to do? Because that ended up going into a horrible direction with each movie trying to diverge away being worse than the previous one, effectively killing the franchise in the progress. I do not think it would be a good idea to do this if that is the intended design. 

Alternatively, if this is a retracing of the first movie, it could go into the whole thing about how there were a couple of versions of The Matrix prior to the one we saw in the movies, and each version of The Matrix there was always a designated "One" that could manipulate code on the level of the machines and bring the freedom of mankind. If that is incorporated here and what we are seeing in play here in this movie is a "new" version of The Matrix, then it could make a lot of sense about what is going on and what could come out of it. Honestly that is what I am hoping this would end up being, especially after what happened to Trinity and Neo at the end of the movies it would make much more sense in the long run than some sort of re-write of history. 

Also, even though it was touched on in the Animatrix (and beautifully mind you), I really wish we got a proper prequel movie about The Second Renaissance. The technology and CG is there to make it a thing, and if you really wanted to, it could become its own trilogy given the amount of crazy ass shit goes down in the story itself. 

Hell I would even rather have another Animatrix as well, Star Wars is getting Visions, which is basically their version of the Animatrix, give us another one of those if you are bringing life back to the franchise!


----------



## CharlieWex (Oct 16, 2021)

In my opinion, this picture should not be grossly underestimated. Think back to the year it started filming and what a success it was. I think you should just give it a chance and watch the sequel without judgement.


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2021)

​
Hype.


----------



## duwen (Dec 7, 2021)

Marketing machine in full effect... I'm too acutely aware of how trailers are cut these days to trust that this movie will be anything other than nonsensical bullshit that tries to fool the easily wowed that it has some degree of intelligence to back up it's big-budget glitz.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 18, 2021)

duwen said:


> Marketing machine in full effect... I'm too acutely aware of how trailers are cut these days to trust that this movie will be anything other than nonsensical bullshit that tries to fool the easily wowed that it has some degree of intelligence to back up it's big-budget glitz.


That's one way to look at it. I'm just gonna have some fun for a couple hours.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 23, 2021)

Well, I watched it and did have some fun for a couple hours. But... once it was over my impression was one of disappointment. There were some good moments and some totally inexplicable moments. I was right that Hugo Weaving would be missed, but his replacement was better than I expected.. The worst part though.. the end just fizzled out like they ran out of time or something.


----------



## duwen (Dec 23, 2021)

I almost brought myself to watch it last night... but I watched the last ep of Hawkeye instead.
My favourite comment on the new Matrix so far has been "I was expecting it to be bad, but it exceeded my expectations. It was worse than bad."


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Dec 24, 2021)

Unfortunately it just seems to be an unfocused mess. I would have rather wanted another Animatrix or hell a video game over this mess.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 24, 2021)

my uncle and mother are going to be watching this tonight on hbo max, but I just downloaded it via usenet and nzbhydra2.  I'll get around to seeing it, just been fiddling with the wii all day.  tomorrow, I'll see if I can solve retail discs not working (only burns of both cube and wii works).


----------



## duwen (Dec 25, 2021)

I tried to watch it last night, but found it so bad that I had to quit half way through. Imo it was predominantly boring, with a smattering of cringe dialogue, and more frenetic cgi action than was ever required.
...if I get drunk enough over crimbo maybe I'll try to finish it.


----------



## alucard_xs (Dec 25, 2021)

This movie est really a shame for the matrix trilogy.


----------



## mr_switch (Dec 25, 2021)

Hm I actually like it, it is quite meta and poke fun at itself


----------



## bazamuffin (Dec 25, 2021)

Jessica Henwick is the only redeeming thing about the film.  Poking fun at itself didn't pay off, its cringey


----------



## duwen (Dec 25, 2021)

So, I sat down and watched it in its entirety (without resorting to alcohol to make it through)... and it's bad.
Annoyingly it does have a few ideas that are almost very clever, but it fumbles the execution of everything and just left me shaking my head, muttering "WTF?".
My advice to anyone that really has to see it is to pirate it - do not pay money for this shit!


----------

